# General > Classified Marketplace >  Pattern Welded Felling Axe

## Scottishsmith24

This axe was hand forged with a body of mild steel, an edge of pattern welded steel with a 1084 central core. The pattern welded is made from 1095 and 15n20 and is composed of 32 layers. The handle is hickory and the sheath is 5 ounce leather.

Head length: 8 1/4 inches
Edge length: 6 inches
Handle length: 35 1/2 inches
Weight: 3 1/2 lbs

I accept Paypal, checks, and money orders.
Shipping is free within the continental US.

Price: $750

PM if interested, thanks for looking.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## myst32

Wow...  Nice work!!

----------


## ElevenBravo

I cant tough that, but curious if the handle was hand carved or not? Beautiful work I must say!

----------

